# You are stranded on a deserted island with 20 others... what would you do?



## hal0hal0 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thought this might be a fun experiment (tbh, more interested in how the instinct variant responds and not so much enneatype, but just your overall impression would be appreciated). Semi-pilfered from that show Lost.

*The Scenario:*

Your cruise liner capsized, leaving you and 20 other survivors on a sizable, yet deserted island. Many people have minor injuries, although there are a few people with fairly severe, albeit non-fatal injuries (possible fractures, etc.). There is no hope of rescue, however the island has enough natural resources (animals, fish, berries, firewood, etc.) that surviving for years and even decades is not impossible (Don't get too comfortable... it's not some utopia, however... there is enough scarcity that it will take a lot of work and struggle to survive).

There are several crates of supplies, including some food, first aid kits, flashlights and matches.

*Questions*:

1. What is your immediate gut reaction?
2. You managed to salvage 3 items from your luggage... what are they? (and if it's stuff like electronics... assume you have battery life, but ZERO cell phone reception. No solar power and only what can fit in a normal suitcase (so no airplanes... You can carry a life-raft if it can fit in a suitcase, but remember this is in the middle of an ocean... and you don't know which ocean it is or where you are geographically).
3. Where would you live?
4. How do you view the resources in the crate? As a form of currency/measure of power? Something to be consumed?
5. What's your instinct stacking?


My responses...

* *





*1. What is your immediate gut reaction?
*
My immediate reaction is one of impending doom. We are screwed. I think of all the horrible ways in which I might die. Starvation would suck. Drowning would suck. Getting knifed in the back would suck. After that initial panic, I would want to get an idea of what sort of supplies we have and what the situation in general holds in terms of resource gathering. I would rather not take a leadership role if I can help it, since it doesn't come naturally to me and I don't have a good feel for that sort of thing. 

I wouldn't mind working, but I'd mostly look forward to finding a bit of peace and quiet where I can mind my own business... perhaps read my book in peace (thank GOD I included question 2) or contemplate how we're all doomed.

Not gonna lie... I might be the kind of person to pilfer supplies and hoard them for myself :laughing: (i.e., salvaging items for a rainy day or "just in case."). Assuming I wouldn't get caught, of course. I'd try to only take little nibbles... wouldn't want to screw everyone over.

*2. You managed to salvage 3 items from your luggage... what are they? (and if it's stuff like electronics... assume you have battery life, but ZERO cell phone reception. No solar power and only what can fit in a normal suitcase).
*
I would take:

- A book (possibly Satanic Verses or perhaps Dubliners. Maybe a compilation of Raymond Carver stories... that would actually be the toughest decision).
- A cellphone. YES, I would hold out hope that, for the time my battery lasts, there may be an inkling of hope, against all odds, the some signal may get through. I enjoy the creature comforts of society and civilization too much.
- A multitool with a sizable knifeblade, but small enough that I can conceal it so nobody knows about it. Although I am very conflict avoidant/pacifist, I could imagine many worst-case-scenarios in which it'd be useful in case I need to defend myself (and many practical uses, of course).

*3. Where would you live?
*
Close enough to the main group that I can still leech off the supplies (don't get me wrong... I would help out the group, but I'd expect protection and supplies in return), but far away enough that I don't have to deal with the pecking order or potential beefs/conflicts. Power struggles would not interest me very much. Maybe from afar, but I'd hate to be "involved" with that sort of thing.

Preferably a hermit-style hut or cave that reaps the benefits of society while being able to read my book in peace and occasionally contemplate how we're all going to die. I'd be picky about choosing the right location. If I'm going to have to live there long term, it better be the best. A view of the ocean might be nice, but still sheltered from the elements. A place to meditate and concentrate on my breathing would be nice. I'd try to make the best of it... live for those moments make you feel connected to the universe while learning to make peace with the ebb and flow of despair.

I'd probably be the whack-job of the group that prefers to mind my own business and be left alone. Sort of like an oracle, only crazier and even more useless. I would probably find solace through meditation, breathing and mindfulness (which is not too different from what I do now).

I would probably find various projects to keep myself occupied... learning survival skills, but also cave painting to maintain (or possibly lose) my sanity.

*4. How do you view the resources in the crate?
*
Haha, something to be consumed, not as social currency or political tools... I do not have the patience or mentality to think of a material object as anything other than a tool to enhance direct survival... I do not see a box of donuts as a way to curry favors or climb up the pecking order... I would strive to not become too reliant on the supply crate, since they are not sustainable resources. I would try and spend more of my time honing my fishing skills or foraging/hoarding.

I wouldn't be antisocial, but I'd have difficulty regularly keeping up with that sort of thing. I'd probably forget or just be totally ignorant of group powwows. I wouldn't mind sharing my food, but it would be for friends/people I like. Simple as that.

My own personal space I consider a resource, too, so I would be extremely annoyed by people invading my hermit hut needlessly (especially if I don't know them well).


----------



## Riptide (Feb 13, 2014)

1. What is your immediate gut reaction?

Immediately size each of the survivors up and see who can be trusted, who can be a trouble etc. Then put all the supplies together and guide them in the Hunger Game way. 

2. You managed to salvage 3 items from your luggage... what are they? (and if it's stuff like electronics... assume you have battery life, but ZERO cell phone reception. No solar power and only what can fit in a normal suitcase (so no airplanes... You can carry a life-raft if it can fit in a suitcase, but remember this is in the middle of an ocean... and you don't know which ocean it is or where you are geographically).

If this really happens, nothing in MY luggage will do me any good. 

3. Where would you live?

Closer to the Ocean.

4. How do you view the resources in the crate? As a form of currency/measure of power? Something to be consumed?

They are the root of all evils from then on. They are back up, only allow to be used when all other options are exhausted. 

5. What's your instinct stacking?

I don't know yet.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

*
1. What is your immediate gut reaction?*

Take charge, keep people calm, get an immediate assessment of resources. Also, take note of who needs the most help, which are the weakest and strongest ones in the group, and which ones are most likely to panic, snap or try to take power. That can help me handle shit when/if it comes up later. 

Find out people's strengths/abilities and how they can best contribute to the group (doctors/nurses, people with outdoor/hunting skills ect.) Keep people occupied and focused on an immediate goal that will ensure survival like helping to build a shelter, gather resources, ect. 

Prove my worth and strength to the group as soon as possible. Keep very aware of the people in the group that I think could be a liability either to my survival or the group survival in the immediate and long term future. 

*
2. You managed to salvage 3 items from your luggage... what are they? (and if it's stuff like electronics... assume you have battery life, but ZERO cell phone reception. No solar power and only what can fit in a normal suitcase (so no airplanes... You can carry a life-raft if it can fit in a suitcase, but remember this is in the middle of an ocean... and you don't know which ocean it is or where you are geographically).
*
Lighter, knife, mirror. Lighter gives us fire. Knife can be used for hunting, building shelter, and as a weapon. A mirror so I can signal to a passing ship. Or just look at myself all day.  

*3. Where would you live?*

With the rest of the group. If the groups tend to split, I would side with the strongest. 
*
4. How do you view the resources in the crate? As a form of currency/measure of power? Something to be consumed?*

Something to be preserved. Eventually, probably something that will cause division in the group, possibly leading to violence and/or power struggles. 

*5. What's your instinct stacking?*

Sx/So.


----------



## star tripper (Sep 1, 2013)

1. What is your immediate gut reaction?
Establishing trust. I've got my strengths, these people have theirs. We can survive as a people if we remember we have each others' backs (which is also kind of a preemptive strike against the island turning into Lord of the Flies). One thing I've learned from previous leadership positions is that _nothing can succeed_ without establishing trust first. At least not in the long run. I might also divide everybody into groups and outfit each group with a certain task. And I'd accompany the first group to surveying the entire island and have the best artist draw up a map. Also, hopefully, I have a close friend with me since most of my friends are F-doms so that I can be kept in check. My own personal whip.

2. You managed to salvage 3 items from your luggage... what are they? (and if it's stuff like electronics... assume you have battery life, but ZERO cell phone reception. No solar power and only what can fit in a normal suitcase (so no airplanes... You can carry a life-raft if it can fit in a suitcase, but remember this is in the middle of an ocean... and you don't know which ocean it is or where you are geographically).
Battery life, eh? Electronics wouldn't seem wise to salvage, then, because they won't last. Unless I get a battery charger, and we can make electricity with our food supply. In which case, I'd salvage some sort of tracker. If it didn't help triangulate where we were, then I could perhaps use it to keep track of the island and who was where at the very least. That would be most helpful. I already carry a parachord and Swiss army knife on my person, so don't need to salvage those things. Hmmm perhaps a lighter and a whistle.

Edit: Actually, switch out lighter with botany handbook. 

3. Where would you live?
In the trees. Bird's eye view is always the best view. Plus the inherent difficulty in getting to where I sleep each night would keep me constantly on my toes. 

4. How do you view the resources in the crate? As a form of currency/measure of power? Something to be consumed?
Something to be consumed. Of course, it has to be rationed out, but everything would be equal. The problem would then become: how do we make sure everyone does their designated job? Well, it's not like if they don't do it, someone else will. If they don't do it, everyone dies. As long as everyone's kept on their toes with the sword of Damocles hanging over their heads, theoretically, it should be enough. If it's not enough, I'll have to figure it out on a case-by-case basis.

5. What's your instinct stacking?
sp/sx, although this exercise makes me sound VERY so. But I'm really using so to accomplish sp.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

hal0hal0 said:


> *Questions*:
> 
> 1. What is your immediate gut reaction?


To plug my ears and try to ignore the whining, crying, and complaining that the others are inevitably doing.


> 2. You managed to salvage 3 items from your luggage... what are they? (and if it's stuff like electronics... assume you have battery life, but ZERO cell phone reception. No solar power and only what can fit in a normal suitcase (so no airplanes... You can carry a life-raft if it can fit in a suitcase, but remember this is in the middle of an ocean... and you don't know which ocean it is or where you are geographically).


A book, a bottle of water, and a pillow.


> 3. Where would you live?


Assuming that there's a forest on the island (where else would the animals and things be?), I'd make myself comfy in a tree somewhere between the edge and middle of said forest. If not, I might burrow underground like a gopher or something. I dunno.


> 4. How do you view the resources in the crate? As a form of currency/measure of power? Something to be consumed?


Things to help prolong our lives while we wait helplessly for someone to come rescue us. Should probably be split evenly amongst everyone, but people are selfish and I'm not a leader, so it probably can't be helped. I'd leave them to figure out what they'll do with it and live off of the forest I mentioned earlier. If no forest, then I might catch some fish or crab or whatever.


> 5. What's your instinct stacking?


Presumably sp/soc/sx.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

*1. What is your immediate gut reaction?*
Curse at terrorists, in my head at least (survival is much easier with a knife, chances are I would not have one as I'd have taken a plane before going on the cruise...)

My first action would be "fixing" the injured people so they stop whining, if I were injured I would hide it.


*2. You managed to salvage 3 items from your luggage... what are they? (and if it's stuff like electronics... assume you have battery life, but ZERO cell phone reception. No solar power and only what can fit in a normal suitcase (so no airplanes... You can carry a life-raft if it can fit in a suitcase, but remember this is in the middle of an ocean... and you don't know which ocean it is or where you are geographically).*
I was on a cruise yet have no idea where I am?  I'll pretend it makes sense...

Knowing my luck I'd find my wash bag, a pair of socks and a pen - all utterly useless. I would rather have a good knife, a music player and headphones as it would be nice to have a tool as well as an escape from reality, if only for a few hours.


*3. Where would you live?*
Far enough away from everyone else that I can get some peace whenever I want but not too far away in case they need me, preferably in a shady tree near a freshwater stream.


*4. How do you view the resources in the crate? As a form of currency/measure of power? Something to be consumed?*
Medical supplies can be used immediately, doesn't sound like there's much risk of animal attack so there shouldn't be many injuries in the future. 

Cruises are luxury so chances are the food is mostly fresh and wont keep long - may as well eat it while it's good while practising hunting/foraging.

Flashlights should be saved for a rainy day when it's hard to keep a fire going and matches should be saved as much as possible by keeping at least one fire going at all times - you can start another one using a burning branch lit from the first.

I would attempt to secure control of all of the supplies believing myself to be one of the few with enough self control not to waste them.


*5. What's your instinct stacking?*
Sp > Sx > Soc? I'm far from certain.



*Other thoughts having read other people's responses:*

The idea that the supplies could be used as currency or that one of the group may try to steal them wouldn't even cross my mind, nor would the group splitting up. Instinctively I see it as we're all in the mess together and anyone who went against this would probably disappear without trace.


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

1. What is your immediate gut reaction?
On some level, I immediately assume that rescue isn't coming. We're stuck here. I don't know if I even feel sad--more shocked. I'm sad I'll never see my loved ones again. I try not to think about that yet; I have to figure out how I'll live on this island.

I explore the island, taking notes and possibly making maps (though...I hate maps) for myself about what resources are where, where people are camped, where the volcanoes or whatever are. That kind of stuff. On the first day, I want to make a full round of the island so I have a sense memory of where everything is. I'm terrible with directions, which is probably why my first instinct is to get them _down _ASAP.

If there are no doctors/trained professionals, I would try to help the people with severe injuries, but it's likely there's somebody qualified for that.
*
2. You managed to salvage three items from your luggage...what are they?
*1-The biggest damn notebook in the world (and a pen--this can count as one, right?). I need to take notes to myself about stuff, and I'm also going to want to write. Eventually, I will run out of paper. This will be the biggest tragedy for me. However, I can still imagine stories without writing them down, so it'll be okay
2-A book, specifically...hmm, the Bible. One of the longest books, and it has great rereading potential. And I love theology. (I guess this also gives me potential to become the island's crazy preacher woman once I won't stop talking about theology because it's all I have to entertain myself...who knows? Maybe I'll get so bored/dehydrated/freaked out/pick one that I'll just become a Christian after all!)
3-Backpack, so I can carry my stuff and whatever resources I pick up.
*
3. Where would you live?
*Away from the others. In walking distance (actually, I guess the whole island counts as walking distance), but off by myself. Probably farther up into the mountainous/foresty area. That's not really a practical choice, it just sounds like a nicer place to live. I will decide what kind of shelter to make based on the weather conditions/predators. I may not need one. If there are caves, living in one would be preferable. Then I wouldn't have to build anything for my protection.

I might move around, instead of making one place my permanent home.
*
4. How do you view the resources in the crate?
*I know people are going to fight like crazy over them, so I try not to take any. I don't want to be involved in power struggles or Lord of the Flies shit. I'll forage my own food, and if I get hurt...I'll try to do without the first aid kits, anyway. If I need to try to take one, then I will.

I almost wrote steal. I guess it would seem like stealing to me, because I would not be part of the community. I would separate myself and make my own way. I would not want to be a burden on them, nor be expected to do anything for anybody else.

Might make a trip into "town" every now and then to make sure they were all right, though. (Because with my theology and writing skills, I'd be so helpful! Yeah, right. Would still feel the urge to check, though.)
*
5. What is your instinct stacking?
*SX/??, probably SX/SO.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

*1. What is your immediate gut reaction?*

a. Ask myself wtf I was doing on a cruise??
b. Get over excited at the increased adrenaline in my system and the panic at survival so jump into action helping others with medical needs and general calming down.
c. Presume that rescue was an option and get focused on immediate survival of others then plan for rescue next. Everything I did would be a temporary fix and only over time without rescue would I look to making more permanent moves.

My gut would accept things as they happened, it just 'is' and I adapt.


*2. You managed to salvage 3 items from your luggage... what are they? *

a. My ipod or other form of music
b. A book
c. Extra clothes

I wouldn't have any survival gear in my luggage, if the question is what would I like then; flares, tablets that make salt water drinkable and cold/wet weather clothes.

*3. Where would you live?*

Near everything I needed, close to drinkable water, other people for protection and somewhere that is safe against the elements. It would be easy enough to get away from people during the day, at night the safety in numbers and 'community' would be wanted, especially if the person closest to me would make a tastier meal for a wild animal (I can't help it, I'm Aussie, I presume all wild animals would want to eat my face).


*4. How do you view the resources in the crate? As a form of currency/measure of power? Something to be consumed?*

As supplies to be used, to be shared with the group and not owned by individuals, ofc over time people would want them for themselves so they would need to be protected for the benefit of the group.


*5. What's your instinct stacking?*

So/Sx


----------



## Silvi (Mar 13, 2012)

*1. What is your immediate gut reaction?*

I would be at a sort of blank at first. However, I would observe everyone else's reaction before saying anything myself.

*2. You managed to salvage 3 items from your luggage... what are they? (and if it's stuff like electronics... assume you have battery life, but ZERO cell phone reception. No solar power and only what can fit in a normal suitcase (so no airplanes... You can carry a life-raft if it can fit in a suitcase, but remember this is in the middle of an ocean... and you don't know which ocean it is or where you are geographically).
*
A book, a mini reading light, and a pair of hiking boots. These were the first few things that came to mind. Don't judge me.

*3. Where would you live?*

Well... considering the fact that I am not physically strong, I would probably try to lodge with some people who I feel is most sincere. Then together we can build a little tent or whatnot. Best location would probably be not too far from the beach, but also not too far into the jungle.

*4. How do you view the resources in the crate? As a form of currency/measure of power? Something to be consumed?*

As something precious and definitely rationed equally amongst everyone. If someone is sick or ill with a disease, it would only be proper for them to have a bit more food than everyone else. 

*5. What's your instinct stacking?*

sp > sx > so

(I'm not very exciting, I know )


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

1. taking in the new environment and getting a feel of it. my first gut reaction would probably be the way me and the environment fit together. 

2. how the fuck would i know what they would be? in a real deserted island scenario you don't have the luxury to choose which stuff of yours you can salvage and which you can't. and i don't need this luxury. i'll survive with nothing on me too. 

3. in a cool nest i set up for myself on my own. i'd place myself a good way away from the other people. that's the initial idea. the way i get along with those other people would determine whether i'd need to move further away or stay with the group.

4. those resources in the crate are of temporary and limited relief. we'll soon be pilfered through them. what really needs to be done is establish a long-term survival strategy capable of functioning without those supplies. that's what i'd be doing instead of trying to get or control some random small shit from the boat.

5. sx/sp


----------



## EyesOpen (Apr 3, 2013)

*
1. What is your immediate gut reaction?*

Be inwardly pissed I was in the situation and that I have to deal with it at all...how much it's going to suck and take hard work to live or leave and deal with all the people and dynamics, some fear about what the hell is gonna happen from here, and start trying to figure out how the eff I'm gonna get out of this and/or survive as I have really terrible "real world" skills lol

*
2. You managed to salvage 3 items from your luggage... what are they? (and if it's stuff like electronics... assume you have battery life, but ZERO cell phone reception. No solar power and only what can fit in a normal suitcase (so no airplanes... You can carry a life-raft if it can fit in a suitcase, but remember this is in the middle of an ocean... and you don't know which ocean it is or where you are geographically).
*
Ok...so people are answering this two different ways - I can pick 3 useful items but I wouldn't really have them in MY luggage, or I can pick 3 things that would have been likely to be in my actual luggage. Also "managed to salvage" indicates to me that it would kind of just be random, whatever didn't get damaged. So....I dunno. I'm just gonna answer what picture came into my head as 3 items that would be salvaged from what would be in my actual luggage - a book, toothbrush, and some undies.

*3. Where would you live?*

Under some trees with a lean-to type structure after someone checks out, in both day and night, that there are no man-eating animals present amongst the trees.  probably be fairly solitary...people can be close but I don't need someone right next to me or like a group living under one "roof" situation (oh gawd, the horror). I'd likely seek out one or two people who are genuine that I can develop a good bond with and we could also help each other out for intellectual stimulation, social needs, and survival. I'll observe, analyze, and make plans/strategize, one person to bounce/refine ideas, and someone who is good at actually getting shit done lol but even then, we don't live directly together or too close unless necessary for safety. 
*
4. How do you view the resources in the crate? As a form of currency/measure of power? Something to be consumed?*

Things that need to be treated preciously and used with great thought first to be sure it's used in the most fair and effective way.

*5. What's your instinct stacking?*

Sx/Sp


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

My instant reaction would be to feel up the people around me. If good vibes try and suggest working together while stepping up for leadership if there is none or play assistant if someone capable arises. If I distrust even a single person I start planning, sleeping with one eye open (like I already do), and make counter plans for one day while generally blending in with the group (secret base, stocking up on natural supplies on my own at night, etc). Keep my mouth shut, because people talk and dissension will lead to revolution (be prepared for someone faking an extreme emergency to gain unadulterated access to supplies). Recommend enforcing a structured resource allocation system that only extreme emergencies can break. Assigned guard shifts. Break down job categories for everyone (again, only if they seem cooperative--people are wolves) by drawing straws or matching to strengths. Ponder all options before suggesting them to the group. These are your friends. Your family. Your enemies.

Multi-tool, hatchet, and wool blanket.

base of mountain or high ground. depends upon what the issues of the land look like mixed with climate. 

sx/sp/so. i scored 90% on each.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

Good thread.

*1. What is your immediate gut reaction?*

First thing is to make sure the injured are tended to. I'll help with that, but it's not my area of expertise or comfort, so if people ho know what they've doing handling that, I'll go see if we need to calm the panicked or break up any fights. I'll look around and see who else seems competent, and offer my help and input to them. We're going to have to set up a watch system to care for the wounded the first night or so, I think. I'd prefer to be on the team that goes in search of potable water and firewood.

*2. You managed to salvage 3 items from your luggage... what are they? (and if it's stuff like electronics... assume you have battery life, but ZERO cell phone reception. No solar power and only what can fit in a normal suitcase (so no airplanes... You can carry a life-raft if it can fit in a suitcase, but remember this is in the middle of an ocean... and you don't know which ocean it is or where you are geographically).*

Heh, there is no way I'm on a cruise and don't know what ocean I'm in; I'm going to assume it's tropical. On every trip I take I have a daypack with multitool, space blanket, paracord, first aid, etc, so obviously I'll grab that. Probably a notebook & pen, and a change of clothing. Or at least underwear. 

*3. Where would you live?*

High, well-drained ground, near our fresh water source. Hopefully still near to the beach to watch for ships, but toting water gets old fast. I'd want the others fairly close by so I can check on them (and they on me) but not so close I can hear regular conversations.

*4. How do you view the resources in the crate? As a form of currency/measure of power? Something to be consumed?*

Resources to be rationed. We shouldn't count on them long term, but it'd be better not to blow through everything in the first couple of days.

*5. What's your instinct stacking?*

Sx/sp.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

*1. What is your immediate gut reaction?*

I'd honestly probably be elated that I'd survived and try not to take it too far ahead. I'm on a beach, there's sunshine, I'm not hunched over a computer screen under fluorescent lighting, we could still get rescued, and I could have fulfilled my dream of inter-dimensional (time?) travel and be living out my destiny to face a smoke monster. I get oddly relaxed in stressful situations. Maybe because I have anxiety issues, so when something terrible happens it's like life can't taunt me with the possibility of it and I can just settle into what's going on. I feel present. 

I'd try to approach members of the group with a reserved, guarded calm after standing back a bit. Strike up individual conversations with people. Steer clear of whomever was assuming leadership to an extent. I don't have the instincts to lead in a situation like this, and I'm not about to try to compete with them only to likely become one of their yes men. Keep a low profile but not too low. Maintain boundaries but show I'm willing to contribute responsibly to the group with little favors. Scope out the body language of those putting out similar vibes and attempt to befriend them and establish trust after a while. Maybe we can form a mini-tribe. 
*
2. You managed to salvage 3 items from your luggage... what are they? *

Sunscreen, Bikini, Knife

I'd plan to ration the sunscreen, using a little less every day, hopefully getting my skin used to the change over time without a major burn. The bikini could trick me into thinking that I was having a good time. Also, wet clothes on the beach suck. Sweaty clothes in the jungle probably suck. And it would keep me cool. Maybe I'd attract the attention of an eligible young dude too XD I mean...if this is it. Knife - multi-purpose. Useful in preparing food, for protection, whittling wood, etc. 

*3. Where would you live?*

I'd probably have an irrational (or maybe not) fear of being raped or murdered the first few nights by a nutcase who couldn't handle what life's thrown their way. I'd sit out by the ocean at first. Anyone doing the same is likely a kindred spirit. It's pretty and calming regardless. I doubt I'd get much sleep. If I were preyed on, I'd rather be murdered on the beach than in a cave or surrounded by trees. It's more expansive, the ocean is a crazy force of nature that just may do something to help me out, and there's less places to hide my body and do weird things to it (assuming I'm not lifted - but I wouldn't go easy). I'd be ready to throw sand in eyes. I'd get a feel for the scene after a while, hopefully establish some relationships, and make a decision from there.

*4. How do you view the resources in the crate? As a form of currency/measure of power? Something to be consumed?*

Probably just something to be consumed, but I'd keep my eye out for weird business. If I were with what appeared to be a particularly shady crowd, I'd try to figure out how best to play the game without getting too crazy about it. Depends on what there is, what people have. Most important to figure out would be the water situation.

*5. What's your instinct stacking?*

sx/so


----------



## The Hatter (Apr 7, 2014)

*Whats your immediate gut reaction?*
Silently size up the 20 people, pick 2 with the best survival instincts, monitor the rest to see who is naive, who is a crybaby and who might turn against everyone for future references.

*3 items that you salvage from your luggage?*
A plastic bag, an army knife and a torchlight. If I didn't bring the plastic, I'll take matches.

*Where would you live?*
First, survey the whole island. Anyone else besides the 20 survivors living there? Check out the jungle, take note of the poisonous plants, and finally, check the water, find a source for drinkable water. See if I can secure either a cave that I can barricade to prevent attacks from any wild animals, or up in the trees after checking carefully for any bee hives or wasp nests.


*How do you view the resources in the crates?*
Depends on the survivors. If anybody dares to take charge but is clearly incapable or ignorant, I will slowly and surely take a small handful of supplies from each crate and disappear with one or two trusted friends. I will be certain that the access to the crates are simple and easy. However, I think it's possible to see everyone fighting over the crates and supplies, so I'll make sure I get those supplies without anyone realizing. I'll also keep my head down and be all shy, quiet, crying and weak so that nobody will suspect me.

*What's your instinct stacking?*
sx/sp


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

1. What is your immediate gut reaction?
2. You managed to salvage 3 items from your luggage... what are they? (and if it's stuff like electronics... assume you have battery life, but ZERO cell phone reception. No solar power and only what can fit in a normal suitcase (so no airplanes... You can carry a life-raft if it can fit in a suitcase, but remember this is in the middle of an ocean... and you don't know which ocean it is or where you are geographically).
3. Where would you live?
4. How do you view the resources in the crate? As a form of currency/measure of power? Something to be consumed?
5. What's your instinct stacking?

1.First I'd probably panic,then I'd calm down and think "OMG,why is everyone panicking,we'll be saved in no time" and I'd try to make others believe it too.
I think I'd also be automatically trying to find someone who would kinda take care of me,I'm not too good with surviving by myself or trying to cope with bunch of strangers who might eat me if they run out of food or something,I need someone who would be more like family to me.

2.Nothing would be of much use tbh.
I'd probably take my phone,wallet and a swimsuit.

3.I'd live where rest of people are living or where part of the group I became friends with lives.I'd prefer it to be near the ocean though,because it's nicer and feels safer.

4.I try to get as much as I can without making enemies.I'd probably try to make someone in my group a leader and get him to take care of those things because frankly,I don't think I'm capable of anything when it comes to surviving on a deserted island.Resource management is not for me.
But I agree with whomever said we should be careful to not start depending on those things from the crate,they should be viewed as a luxury.Every time anyone uses anything from there they should think about what from nature could replace it.

5.Sx/So,I think.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

1. What is your immediate gut reaction?
I know what to do better than anyone else here. I'll rally everyone up, make sure they're okay (not hurt), treat the wounded accordingly, and send those who only had minor injuries to start scouting things out and gather supplies. 

2. You managed to salvage 3 items from your luggage... what are they? (and if it's stuff like electronics... assume you have battery life, but ZERO cell phone reception. No solar power and only what can fit in a normal suitcase (so no airplanes... You can carry a life-raft if it can fit in a suitcase, but remember this is in the middle of an ocean... and you don't know which ocean it is or where you are geographically).
Ideally, I would want my machete, my fire-starter, and good shoes. I don't normally pack those things though... lol, soooo? 

3. Where would you live?
I would scope out the area, and find the most ideal spot to build a shelter... somewhere not too far from a good water source would be ideal.

4. How do you view the resources in the crate? As a form of currency/measure of power? Something to be consumed?
Things to used in absolute emergencies. It's just like being broke, lol. 

5. What's your instinct stacking?
sx/so


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

hal0hal0 said:


> Thought this might be a fun experiment (tbh, more interested in how the instinct variant responds and not so much enneatype, but just your overall impression would be appreciated). Semi-pilfered from that show Lost.
> 
> *The Scenario:*
> 
> ...









I go stone calm in emergencies. I function better than I do any other time. 


I would be checking people out, gathering them, examining injuries. I studied biology a year and was raised by my grandmother who worked as a doctors assistant.

I learned a lot young and have always been obsessed with medicine and EMT work. 


I am a natural leader and guys usually respect me so I would either automatically take charge or be second in command to some LEO or exmilitary guy most likely. 

Depending on their level of competence and intellect.


I would set myself up as the community doctor or if there was one, be the apprentice.

I am a natural with blood, illnesses, have a great intuition for what is wrong with someone and always know whose pregnant before she does. 


I would take my cosmetology kit. 


I always travel with my work tools-scissors, combs/brushes/tweezers/manicure scissors..even a lighter for my eyeliner.

A bikini-one with good support up top if I have to live in it and a blanket. 

I always travel with a blanket. I am one of those. Not high maintenance but obsessed with my comfort. I use a suitcase the size of a grown person. 


I would find myself a cave. I am the cave sort. In highschool a friend told me I was going to end up a billionaire who lived in a cave by the sea. Just for the hell of it. I would want to be as far away from the noise as possible. 


Something to be rationed. Something to be earned. You have to do X for the community to earn the resources. 


Sx/Sp


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

Questions:

*1. What is your immediate gut reaction?*

Probably think about everyone I love that I'll never see again. 

*2. You managed to salvage 3 items from your luggage... what are they? (and if it's stuff like electronics... assume you have battery life, but ZERO cell phone reception. No solar power and only what can fit in a normal suitcase (so no airplanes... You can carry a life-raft if it can fit in a suitcase, but remember this is in the middle of an ocean... and you don't know which ocean it is or where you are geographically).*

My inhaler, my hoodie, and a handful of panty liners. The essentials. 

*3. Where would you live?*

In a little hut, Island-of-the-Blue-Dolphins-style. 

*4. How do you view the resources in the crate? As a form of currency/measure of power?Something to be consumed?*

Something to use and abuse; making seven different uses out of one thing. 

*5. What's your instinct stacking?*

Sx/So/Sp


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

1. What is your immediate gut reaction?

I'd think me immediate reaction would be trying to see if I could chop down the coconut trees, eat the coconuts for a source of food, then perhaps I could fashion the shells into a cell phone, so that I could call the Professor, The Skipper, and Gilligan, and see if they could help me get off the island. 


2. You managed to salvage 3 items from your luggage... what are they? (and if it's stuff like electronics... assume you have battery life, but ZERO cell phone reception. No solar power and only what can fit in a normal suitcase (so no airplanes... You can carry a life-raft if it can fit in a suitcase, but remember this is in the middle of an ocean... and you don't know which ocean it is or where you are geographically).

My history books, if I'm going to die on an island, I want to have my reading material, I don't have no freaking time to get bored.


3. Where would you live?

After I killed Simon, and Piggy, take care of Jack and Roger, I'd live somewhere where I could be a savage. Who knows, maybe I could find a woman and together we could live as savages, making savage love. Very carnal. We'd lust after each other.


4. How do you view the resources in the crate? As a form of currency/measure of power? Something to be consumed?

Does it matter? On a deserted Island with no hope of help, no cell phone reception, no maps, I mean I'm Lost. Where am I? If one of the resources in the crate were LSD, I'd share it with my good friend Richard Alpert, who I just met on this Island, who is equally as Lost as I am. 

5. What's your instinct stacking?

To challenge my fellow islanders to a series of games, the loser of which will be consumed for our cannibalistic tendencies, which we will revert back to, for in the end, there can only be one survivor! And that survivor is me. In between challenging my fellow islanders to a series of games, in which a member of society is killed, I'd take out the Richard Bachman book, the _Long Walk_, and read it, and after that, read the _Running Man, _also by Bachman.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Remcy said:


> I'm sure you are.


Only after I've put my denchers in. A mouthful of teeth really makes a difference.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

*1. What is your immediate gut reaction?

*Probably to get away and find some vantage point to observe, or... put that on the back burner and tend to the people who are injured. I would be careful not to make myself the primary caretaker person though, lest everyone start relying on me for that before I get the chance to gain my bearings. Especially when I really have no idea what I'm doing. I'd always watch for things to stabilize to the point I could get away and think/observe asap. 

I might also consider it an opportunity to kill myself before anyone really notices. Lol. 

I'd want to size up the people who seem independent and intelligent enough to talk to and build a rapport with. 

*2. You managed to salvage 3 items from your luggage... what are they?* 

Um. Probably my daily medications. They'd run out eventually but they're for depression/anxiety so I'd start weaning myself off slowly, so as not to end up having to go cold turkey on them.

Barring that, I don't know. Most possessions seem pointless right now. Notebook and pen to keep track of things and for entertainment. A blanket. Something that can be used as a weapon? Something of sentimental value? I'd choose between these things.

*3. Where would you live?*

I'd search for something enclosed. A small clearing between bushes and trees? A little rock cove? 

Nothing too far from the main... resources, or from those I might have interpersonal relationships with. Like. not in the wild heart of the island or anything... but somewhere I could get some peace and quiet.
*
4. How do you view the resources in the crate? As a form of currency/measure of power? Something to be consumed?

*Something to be protected and reserved, consumed carefully. I am sure others would start fighting over it or trying to use it for barter and power. I'd argue the case of preserving it for backup but I am sure no one would listen to me. 

*
5. What's your instinct stacking?

*Sp/sx...


----------

